# Raleigh Catalog



## wrongway (Jul 20, 2016)

What happened to the online Raleigh catalogs? I really enjoyed looking through them? Will they come back?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 20, 2016)

Sheldon's are working
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/retroraleighs/#catalogues 
and Kurt Kaminer's
http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_raleigh_catdata.html


----------



## wrongway (Jul 21, 2016)

Those are helpful and I have looked through them often. The ones I am missing are from a site titled threespeedhub.com (I believe) and they went back into the 20's featuring complete bicycle models from each year. Maybe it's a temporary glitch?


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 21, 2016)

looks like he has let the website expire.  
I've never found that site, and that sounds like a significant loss.  
Don't remember exactly what offhand, but the other day I discovered one of my liked information sites was also gone.  
That's why organizations  can archive images on their servers indefinitely are so valuable to our history.


----------



## wrongway (Jul 21, 2016)

It was a significant loss! Not to knock the other two sites at all, but this site had the complete 1934 Raleigh catalog for your viewing pleasure, for example. Wonder if all the catalog viewing I did managed to 'stick' images into the computer? I'm not good with that sort of stuff.


----------



## maranoman (Aug 2, 2016)

You can access a lot of vintage Raleigh catalogs (including 1934's) on the Veteran Cycle Club Library. Here is the main link: http://www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/

Here is the 1934 Catalog: http://www.veterancycleclublibrary.org.uk/ncl/pics/Raleigh catalogue 1934 (V-CC Library).pdf


----------



## maranoman (Aug 3, 2016)

Forgot to mention on my previous post: Once you click on the link above for the 1934 Catalog and it opens on your computer, you can always right-click on the document and save the PDF catalog file to your computer so that you have it in the future.


----------

